# Riverside Ride!   Lets roll off some unwanted pounds!



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2015)

Saturday, January 24 at 11:00am

Taco Station
4088 Mission Inn Ave/5225 Canyon Crest Dr, Riverside, California 92501


https://www.facebook.com/events/337916333078995/?source=1&sid_create=308519036
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/eve/4846239761.html


----------



## cragmaxx (Jan 14, 2015)

I am going


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks brother....see you there


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 15, 2015)

*Date change to SATURDAY!!!!*

Due to some scheduling conflicts, we have moved the ride to Saturday.  I hope this still works for everyone and thank you for understanding.


----------



## kevin x (Jan 17, 2015)

Where does it start? It looks like two different addresses in your first post.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 19, 2015)

Taco station on Mission blvd

Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2015)

Are there any cool bars with good food to eat at afterwards?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2015)

We can cruise down to Lake Alice.  It's only two blocks down....nice burgers!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 23, 2015)

11am Downtown Riverside Saturday, see you all there.


----------



## Monarky (Jan 24, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> 11am Downtown Riverside Saturday, see you all there.




Hey Chris, due to the date change I can't make this one.  I hope to see you guys at the next one.  Thanks Chris (Monarky)


----------



## Joe V (Jan 26, 2015)

Haven't been on the forum in a while so I missed it...but liked the FB page in hopes of seeing future announcements.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone take some pics? I was too busy trying not to get blown over by those insane IE winds!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)




----------

